# Reduction prolapsed colostomy



## eskycity (Mar 9, 2012)

Okay, physician documents he did a manual reduction of a prolapsed terminal colostomy. What on earth CPT code do I use???? Colostomy and bag removed, pressure applied and reduced prolapsed colon, colostomy bag reapplied. HUH??


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Mar 13, 2012)

E & M code only.  

Unless he did it under general anesthesia and I don't think there's a code for that.


----------



## acbarnes (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree, use E/M code. If it is done in the office w/o general anesthesia. Same concept as manual reduction of rectal prolaspe in office w/o general anesthesia which is billed as E/M. 

Anna Barnes, CPC, CEMC


----------

